# Overheating during extended idle



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Cruze has 42k miles on it. The last 3 days in a row my car overheats while idling in heavy traffic. It did this with a/c off. Car went back to normal operating temp once I was moving. Any thought to what part is going bad?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

What's meant by Overheating? You mean the radiator fan came on? Indicator lights? 

Check the coolant and add to bottle, you may have an air bubble in the coolant system, or you may have a leak.

Drips on the ground? 

Is this a 1.4L or 1.8L?

Sorry for all the questions, but we need more information to help you.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

A few possibilities here, thermostat, water pump, cooling fans not operating or operating when they should...low coolant level...radiator blockage (odd at this age however)....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Farmer said:


> Cruze has 42k miles on it. The last 3 days in a row my car overheats while idling in heavy traffic. It did this with a/c off. Car went back to normal operating temp once I was moving. Any thought to what part is going bad?


Hello Farmer, 

Have you had the chance to take your Cruze into then dealership for diagnosis? They will be in the best position to look into this further for you. If you need any additional assistance, please feel free to send me a private message here including your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Looking forward to hearing from you!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Definitely check the coolant level, but the description makes me think it's a bad fan.

But first: Make sure it's really overheating. It's possible with the A/C off the computer will allow the car to warm up a little more before kicking in the fan. My old car would sit rock steady at 1/2 if the A/C was on, but if it was off it would go up to 3/4 before the fan would kick in and cool it back down to 1/2. I haven't turned off the A/C in my Cruze long enough to see what it does.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Definitely check the coolant level, but the description makes me think it's a bad fan.
> 
> But first: Make sure it's really overheating. It's possible with the A/C off the computer will allow the car to warm up a little more before kicking in the fan. My old car would sit rock steady at 1/2 if the A/C was on, but if it was off it would go up to 3/4 before the fan would kick in and cool it back down to 1/2. I haven't turned off the A/C in my Cruze long enough to see what it does.


From what I've seen, it does allow the engine to warm up a little more...but only from just below the last hash before middle to on top of the last has before middle. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

A/c off warning light and idle engine warning light.
Coolant level is normal; no leaks. 
1.4 engine
No engine fan running when temp peaks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

A/C off due to high temp sounds like T Stat. What year are you? if 11-12 you can see the digital temps.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> A/C off due to high temp sounds like T Stat. What year are you? if 11-12 you can see the digital temps.


Except it cools off when he gets moving again. 

I'd check to make sure the fan spins freely and nothing is jamming it. Otherwise it needs to get checked out. Looking at my service manual (2013), it's a 3-speed fan. The control system has 5 relays (KR20C, KR20D, KR20E, K20F, KR20P) and 3 fuses (F42, F45, F46). Given the complexity, it must have been designed by a intern as it seems needlessly complex.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

The fan spins by hand but I haven't seen it move otherwise


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> *Except it cools off when he gets moving again. *
> 
> I'd check to make sure the fan spins freely and nothing is jamming it. Otherwise it needs to get checked out. Looking at my service manual (2013), it's a 3-speed fan. The control system has 5 relays (KR20C, KR20D, KR20E, K20F, KR20P) and 3 fuses (F42, F45, F46). Given the complexity, it must have been designed by a intern as it seems needlessly complex.





Farmer said:


> The fan spins by hand but I haven't seen it move otherwise


I also agree on the fan.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Does the fan come on with the AC? You might want to check the under hood fuse box for fuse 46 and relays 7, 9 and 13.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

If none of the relays are bad, it's more than likely the fan. I miss my good 'ol e34 BMW which didn't have an electric fan. The fan was attached to the water pump, so it was always running.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Farmer said:


> The fan spins by hand but I haven't seen it move otherwise


As i think someone else said, turn on the A/C and pop the hood to check to see if the fan is running. If not, I'm thinking its your engine fan. Only other thing it could be with those symptoms is low coolant but you checked that already.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure how the fan works internally, but given all the different relays, fuses, and 3-speed, it seems like it should be running at _some_ speed. I think I'd inspect wiring to make sure something hasn't popped out, or has shorted out.

Personally, I'd troubleshoot it rather than throw parts at it and hope I'm right.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

I tried running A/C with the hood up. Fan still isn't moving.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

OK, there's a problem. I'm not sure what to suggest other than checking fuses under the hood. The circuit is complex enough that you'd need a wiring diagram and a test light to trace anything.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

I tested 46 fuse; it's still working. I tried running A/C again and the engine fan is running now. I took a pic of the coolant tank. Is this full or do I need to put it to the top line? There is an up arrow at the top line. My coolant is the middle line.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your Coolant reservior is Fine where IT is at !


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice name, BTW, Farmer.
This sounds like an air bubble. There is more than one temperature sensor. One may be wet and reading correctly while another is dry and reading cool. I had a similar issue, except fan was running 24/7 at high RPM while temps were stable. This continued for a month, until temp started to spike. 
Why didn't I put it in the shop? Because warranty is out and and was addressing a different issue (irrelevant info, sorry).
However, coolant level seemed fine, but had reached a level thresh hold when *cool *that allowed it to suck in air. 
It is a sealed system, but "sealed" should be a term used loosely. 

I was able to correct the issue by adding fluid and bleeding air. 
When the car is cool, check and add fluid as necessary. leave cap off while car warms up to allow vapor to escape. fill to minimum when hot, if needed. Then, replace cap tightly.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

I was finally able to replicate the issue by idling at 220-225/normal operating temp and having someone rev the engine slighty with the A/C on. The temp began to creep up to 240/middle line on the gauge.

There was alot of clicking sounds, which we assumed was the car trying to turn the fan on, but the fan never came on.

Thanks to all that pointed this out and the reminder that I can review engine temp in the lcd driver screen. Hopefully my extended warranty will cover the repair.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Check water pump or any leaks underneath the vehicle, look in between the plastics.... it is covered pretty good but you will see if the surface is wet whatsoever! Goodluck


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Farmer said:


> I was finally able to replicate the issue by idling at 220-225/normal operating temp and having someone rev the engine slighty with the A/C on. The temp began to creep up to 240/middle line on the gauge.
> 
> There was alot of clicking sounds, which we assumed was the car trying to turn the fan on, but the fan never came on.
> 
> Thanks to all that pointed this out and the reminder that I can review engine temp in the lcd driver screen. Hopefully my extended warranty will cover the repair.


Hey Farmer, 

Glad to hear that you were able to get this replicated! We look forward to your updates on what they find out. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, loved those 50's VW bug commercials, even though I have never owned one, like driving faster than 50 mph. Their claim to fame was no cooling system problems, for the simple reason, they didn't have a liquid cooling system.

Problem #1 with liquid cooled systems, needs a radiator, since day one, mounted in the front of the vehicle with a dual purpose of being a bug collector. You think your windshield is bad, you should look at your radiator. Severely blocks air flow, the only cooling media.

Problem #2 FWD vehicles, was proposed to put in an angled shaft for an engine driven fan like RWD vehicles, too expensive, so electric fans were installed. Was sure a problem for us electrical guys, maximum cooling is required when stopped at engine idle when the alternator was least capable of delivering this now super high current. Some fans drew as much as 45 amperes.

Problem #3 started with controlled fans using fluid couplings and conserving fuel, talk about idiots, the absolute power these fans can draw is well less that 1/3 HP, and you need this cooling again when stopped. When driving on the highway, have a windmilling effect with practically zero fan load on the engine, but for whatever reason, these guys got a bug up their butts, have to screw around with the fan.

Problem #4 started with electronic fan control to minimize its operation, no longer used radiator thermistor sensors to determine when the radiator was getting too hot, but using the engine temperature sensor to control the fans. Positively idiotic. 

Fans would kick on with a 195*F thermostat at around 205*F and up to 235*F that gave a 30* thermo cycling effect and when coupled with an aluminum head on a cast iron block, expansion of that head was seven times greater than the block, so invented head gasket problems, all to save about 25 cents on a radiator sensor. Augmented by the fact the radiator was ready to blow its cork with no cooling reserve. I solved this problem myself by adding a thermistor to the center of the radiator that would kick on the fans at 160*F so the engine ran at a constant 195*F. Seem to be one of these guys against mods, this one was necessary.


Problem #5, use of point contact relays to energize a fan, with any motor a huge surge current exists when first started up generating a carbon like arc on the contacts so they don't make contact. A Power MOSFET is a far superior switch, haven't done this to the Cruze yet, but going to soon, my bumper to bumper warranty is dead. Also the Cruze does maintain a constant thermostat temperature, don't have to fool with this.

Problem #6 and really started with the Cruze, worse vehicle I have ever owned to clean the face of the condenser on. You can't remove that radiator shroud from the top. Only access to it is to remove that shroud from the bottom to have bugs drop in your face. Really don't like this.

So you wonder why you have problems?

On other vehicles have mounted an aluminum screen in front of the condenser angled forward, the larger bugs drop off, smaller ones can be brushed off. But they don't recommend this, they want us to have problems.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Problem #5, use of point contact relays to energize a fan, with any motor a huge surge current exists when first started up generating a carbon like arc on the contacts so they don't make contact. A Power MOSFET is a far superior switch, haven't done this to the Cruze yet, but going to soon, my bumper to bumper warranty is dead. Also the Cruze does maintain a constant thermostat temperature, don't have to fool with this.


You must not have the actual thermostat readout. The Cruze's thermostat needle lies to keep idiots from flooding their dealerships with "my car won't keep a constant temperature" complaints. I remember when cars had a green band on the thermostat showing the normal operating range and everyone expected the needle to move up and down as you drove. I've watched my ECO's digital temperature readout and the temperature varies from 179F to 230F without any movement in the needle. The temperature goes down under heavy load and climbs under light load (not DFCO).


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

I took the car in. Repair was covered by extended warranty. It was the radiator fan itself.


----------



## cameron (May 21, 2014)

2012 1.4 turbo w/50,000. .. I have taken it to the dealer 2 times since February 2015. Once was a leaking overflow hose, 2 weeks ago it was a cracked thermostat housing. Still overheats to this day. Temperature runs north of 240 degrees. Always having to refill radiator overflow tank. Dealer says its all good, no worries. Called gmac "lakeisha" case# 71-1464987891 No Reply. Seriously considering taking a loss on this vehicle. This will be the 3rd time a rental car will have to be rented. To the dealers credit both repairs were covered by warranty, but whats the point if it never gets fixed??


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cameron said:


> 2012 1.4 turbo w/50,000. .. I have taken it to the dealer 2 times since February 2015. Once was a leaking overflow hose, 2 weeks ago it was a cracked thermostat housing. Still overheats to this day. Temperature runs north of 240 degrees. Always having to refill radiator overflow tank. Dealer says its all good, no worries. Called gmac "lakeisha" case# 71-1464987891 No Reply. Seriously considering taking a loss on this vehicle. This will be the 3rd time a rental car will have to be rented. To the dealers credit both repairs were covered by warranty, but whats the point if it never gets fixed??


Hey Cameron, 

We truly apologize for this concern! I did locate your case, but I can certainly take it over on your behalf. Please send me a private message along with your info for additional assistance. Looking forward to hearing from you soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Cameron,
> 
> We truly apologize for this concern! I did locate your case, but I can certainly take it over on your behalf. Please send me a private message along with your info for additional assistance. Looking forward to hearing from you soon!
> 
> ...


Sup Patsy, glad to see yer still keepin' it real down in the D!


----------

